# And more babies!



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

PGCH Ahsum Pygmies Formerlyknownasprince X Ahsum Ptgmies Simply Radiant -two caramel bucks, one caramel doe. Super easy delivery, good mommy, strong babies. Who could ask for more?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! They are so adorable!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute....congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh! So tiny! And so cute! A BIG CONGRATS! :balloons: 

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such pretty babies! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats X3


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow trips and an easy delivery!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww! Pygmy babies!!!


----------

